# The countdown has begun.........



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

21 days till we are headed back to South Africa. Looking forward to seeing my friends at Limcroma again!!


----------



## Mr.Poindexter (May 29, 2016)

And 20 days until I head out on my first trip to South Africa. I am headed to Great Land Safaris.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

You Guys are making me jealous !
Glen


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

Matrix,

Safe travels and please send the Limcroma crew my best regards. From the couple of AT members that have hunted so far, it looks like another fantastic year for trophy quality. I know Hannes has added a few more new "bow only" properties, so you will likely get to see some different scenery on your hunt. There is one fantastic ranch that is about 11K acres that they added last season which holds some great genetics for kudu, warthog, eland and many more species. Hannes also acquired about 6 miles of new riverfront property on the Crocodile River.

Looks like it will be 2017-18 until we make it back. I want to make a serious effort to take a cape buffalo with my bow, and we will need to save a little while longer for that hunt. :smile:

I will eagerly look forward to your report and photos. You are an amazing photographer in addition to being a pretty good bow shot...:wink: Take lots of pics, and lots of arrows.... What's on the trophy list for this safari?


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

FHF,

Thanks bud, we are very much looking forward to it, its been too long since we've been back and I cant wait to get there! I am hearing the same thing about the trophy quality, Jan keeps in touch pretty regular and is keeping us up on whats going on. I'm looking forward to seeing some of the new properties and especially the Crocodile River!

The trip can only get better if all my equipment shows up when I do this time! LOL
If you make it back in '18 then we may be there at the same time, I am wanting to go back in '18 for the Buff as well, that is a huge goal of mine to take on with the bow!
HAHA, thank you for the compliments and yes we will have plenty of pics that I will be sharing on our return.
Right now I am looking at a Sable as being at the top of my list, Water buck, Wildebeest, Blesbok and of course the obligatory warthog/s. I'm going to do something a little different this time and do some night hunting for a Civet Cat and or a Genet. I'm leaving options open this trip but that's kind of what I'm looking at right now.


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

Matrix,

Sounds like you have a great plan.... If you are serious about a civet, have Jan set you up at one of the gut piles or a baited site and you will have a great chance as long as you are willing to trade some sleep for a cat.... You never know what will show up on the bait... As far as the genet, you should have a good chance cruising around and spotlighting the tree branches. They have both small & large spotted genets in the region. 

Word of advise on the genet, or any of the small critters.... Use a field tip or an expandable with the blades taped closed.... The first small animal I shot with my bow was an African wildcat and the broadhead tore up the cape pretty badly. I shot my genet last trip with an expandable which I had taped the blades closed. Just the opener blades were exposed, and it did the trick without tearing massive holes in the cape. That was off the advice of the PHs and it worked like a charm. *** Also use lighted nocks for your night hunts if you don't already have them. Have a great safari!


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

FHF,

Thanks for the tips, I am definitely interested in the civet and or Genet, that's something different that I really want this time.
Thats a great idea with the expandable, I'll try that, your right though I shot a bobcat last year and it tore a pretty good hole in him. I've already got my lighted knocks ready to roll.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Have fun with Limcroma. I was there in 14 and 14. May go one more time, in 17.
Hannes runs a first class operation.
If I go, I am looking for bushbuck, red hartebeest, baboon, kudu over 55", springbuck, and wart hog if I see a big one.


----------

